# Where does everyone live?



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All,

It's getting really serious now on this job offer I have... onto final HR phone call where the question "when are you available to start?" will be asked.

I've been looking online for accom within my housing costs... I'm getting 4600 AED/Month for housing but I'm willing to spend a bit more for the right place.

I would like to have apartment and not studio but not that picky, must have pool and gym as I will get the most out of it.

I'm getting put up for 30 days when I arrive to get my feet on the ground. 

The office is on Al Maryah Island however I will be based offshore - I've seen some studio's on Al Reem Island but I'm looking for someone who knows whats what over there.

Any advice will be welcomed. 

Before I forget... I'm 26 would say single but actually been with my girl for 8 years, she won't be coming over until we are law abiding citizens over there ... no children.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Reem island is good, studios there seem to be going for 65-75k just now and facilities (pool, gym) are usually good standard. If you get a studio check if it has a basement parking space, not all do.

You might find a 1 bedroom apartment for similar price in older buildings in the city centre, or 20-30km away in Khalifa city or MBZ, but quality varies from very bad to not as bad for that money.

Anywhere modern and reasonable quality a 1 bedroom will range from 80-85k (Al Reef for example) and upwards to crazy money 

1 bed on Reem island around 95-120k these days - varies based on building, amenities, size and maybe whether the view is nice..


----------



## Abudhabilife (Sep 16, 2015)

I moved here 6 weeks ago with my wife and am accommodated in a 2 bed in Sama Tower, which is classed as downtown. Good location, close to everything you need. 1km from the beach, 500m from world trade centre mall. 2 beds here are listed between 100k-115k. There are definitely 1 beds not sure about studios. Roof top pool and gym, although pool is more of a leisure pool than something you can do lengths in. Gym is decent enough. We have a underground parking spot included. Downside is traffic isn't great as in the mix of it. We are both in our late 20's. Hope this helps.


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, I seen a new studio, parking, gym, swimming pool on Al Reem for a bit more than I get but to be honest... If it's worth it I'll pay the extra.

Just don't want to be living in a dump! I think I will be most of the time when I'm offshore! 

I decided to go from high to low priced ones and wow! can't believe some of the prices!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Keep in mind pretty much anywhere will want 6 months or a year rent paid upfront, plus the agent fees and security deposit, utilities deposit. 

If you're not sure it worth checking if your company will advance accommodation allowance, and plan to spend more or less AED 8-10k for fees, deposit and connection charge (refundable when you move out) on a Reem island studio.


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah I did notice that.

More questions to ask the HRM when she calls. 

There is someone else from my office in Aberdeen moving to Abu Dhabi too... he is going in October... think I will ask him what their planning with him.

Actually think he is looking at staying in Dubai.


----------



## Abudhabilife (Sep 16, 2015)

Also just bare in mind alot of Reem is still in the progress of being built at the minute. A couple of friends of mine moved threcently last month and whilst their 1 bed apartment is nice, the pool is still empty and gym has no kit in, and apparently won't for a little while. I'm sure they are the minority but just be awarequired.


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Abudhabilife said:


> I moved here 6 weeks ago with my wife and am accommodated in a 2 bed in Sama Tower, which is classed as downtown. Good location, close to everything you need. 1km from the beach, 500m from world trade centre mall. 2 beds here are listed between 100k-115k. There are definitely 1 beds not sure about studios. Roof top pool and gym, although pool is more of a leisure pool than something you can do lengths in. Gym is decent enough. We have a underground parking spot included. Downside is traffic isn't great as in the mix of it. We are both in our late 20's. Hope this helps.


Never even noticed this.

That's good to know. 

I'm not looking at spending that much as I will have to still have to pay the mortgage in Scotland and probably gas and electric as my better half hasn't that well of a paid job.


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Abudhabilife said:


> Also just bare in mind alot of Reem is still in the progress of being built at the minute. A couple of friends of mine moved threcently last month and whilst their 1 bed apartment is nice, the pool is still empty and gym has no kit in, and apparently won't for a little while. I'm sure they are the minority but just be awarequired.


Yeah, I think I will have to wait and see whats on offer when I get there... 

I've been told I'll be working average 20 days per month offshore... so really I'll maybe only see my accom for a week every month.... might try and wing it and be put up in a hotel for the time I'm actually on dry land! :eyebrows:


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Any good sites to look for accom actually?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If you're offshore for work and just occasional meetings at Abu Dhabi office then staying in Dubai isn't a bad option - generally cheaper rent in some areas, more choice, more flexible payments available - again just check with employer if they have any restrictions on where employees live.

Check out Dubai Sports City, IMPZ, silicon oasis, Al Ghadeer village (inside Abu dhabi emirate but closer to Dubai) - not necessarily best locations but mostly modern buildings with facilities and you can find a furnished studio for 4-5k, often paid with 4-6 cheques instead of 1 or 2 in AD..


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

andrew.ralston98 said:


> Yeah, I think I will have to wait and see whats on offer when I get there...
> 
> I've been told I'll be working average 20 days per month offshore... so really I'll maybe only see my accom for a week every month.... might try and wing it and be put up in a hotel for the time I'm actually on dry land! :eyebrows:


I've been staying in hotels in abu Dhabi for about 14 months now, rooms in decent places (eg. Novotel, Sheraton, aloft, centro) can be had from aed 200/night from June - sept and aed 300-500 rest of the year; bit more if you get a studio or hotel apartment for the kitchen etc. Facilities as you'd expect for 4 or 5* hotels, free wifi and tv, cleaning etc.

It's a good option for you if offshore so much, get to try different hotels/areas/emirates and book a nicer place for odd times if your partner's coming for a visit. And don't pay any rent at all when you're on holiday back home..

It works well for me because honestly I wonder every month if I want to stay in UAE  no long term commitments, upfront payments or invested deposits means I have the choice whenever.

I sometimes miss a washing machine but laundrette here will cost you aed 100-120 for 10 days' worth of washing and ironing. Need a car to keep your bags in when away or offshore but there's plenty of places around the city to park/leave a car for free.

Booking.com and trivago.ae have a good range of hotels and generally cheaper rates.


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> I've been staying in hotels in abu Dhabi for about 14 months now, rooms in decent places (eg. Novotel, Sheraton, aloft, centro) can be had from aed 200/night from June - sept and aed 300-500 rest of the year; bit more if you get a studio or hotel apartment for the kitchen etc. Facilities as you'd expect for 4 or 5* hotels, free wifi and tv, cleaning etc.
> 
> It's a good option for you if offshore so much, get to try different hotels/areas/emirates and book a nicer place for odd times if your partner's coming for a visit. And don't pay any rent at all when you're on holiday back home..
> 
> ...


Probably work out good for me too as I was told this was a rotation 3/1 month.. then they require people to relocate so we are available for customer at a moments notice... 

I've been told maybe 6 months time they can offer a rotation... might hold off looking for an apartment/studio.


----------

